

Zencoder removed WITHOUT any notification their 20% discount on multiple outputs - k-i-m

I signed up at Zencoder about 3 years ago and I've used it occasionally for some side projects, everything always worked great.
About 2 years ago Zencoder added a 20% discount on multiple outputs ( http://blog.zencoder.com/2011/03/09/lower-price-for-multiple-outputs/ ) and as I encoded in various formats I was very happy.<p>During the last year (when they were acquired by Brightcove) I had to shutdown those projects because they weren't growing as expected.<p>Now I'm in the middle of another project that uses videos and so I went back to Zencoder to see what changed, and a part some new features I've also seen that they removed from their pricing page (and any other page) the reference to that 20% discount on multiple outputs.<p>I don't want to criticize that choice (although I think it was a great thing for Zencoder's customers), but what I criticize is that they haven't sent any notification about that change to any of the accounts I have with them. I've checked their blog and there is no post telling about this removal. I don't know if they notified by email just active-paying customers, but I don't think it's correct even with not paying customers, as when I was paying customer I payed them few hundreds dollars each month.<p>If you are a startup, or a big company, please, please, please stop pissing out your users with these changes, or at least send an email saying why you do such changes..
======
jsingleton
Maybe Brightcove got scared by the release of AWS elastic transcoder (and
their free tier) and are rushing the integration of Zencoder. I think that
they acquired them just for the technology so they could replace FFMPEG and
increase their speed. They are pretty slow currently and it's hard to compete
on price with Amazon.

------
mmcclure
The 20% discount was just discontinued for new users. Accounts that previously
received the discount will continue to do so, including OP as long as the
original account is used.

